# Inhalt einer PictureBox drucken...



## daDom (31. Mai 2004)

Hi! 

Wie kann ich den Inhalt einer Picbox ausdrucken? 
Objekt.Print geht nicht   

Netten Gruß 
daDom


----------



## DrSoong (1. Juni 2004)

Hier findest du ein Beispiel dazu.


Der Doc!


----------

